# Climbing the Kirkstone Pass..



## Arjimlad (7 Apr 2012)

On a family holiday to the Lake District I was able to fulfil my ambition of cycling up the Kirkstone Pass. 

This is the highest mountain pass in Cumbria and it connects Ambleside to the south with Patterdale, on Ullswater, to the north. It rises to 1400 feet. I have driven it many times whilst on holiday but never ridden it.

I set off early, leaving my slumbering family in the log cabin, just after dawn. A bowl of frosties and a glass of orange juice would have to sustain me. The day was due to be fine, but there was a heavy dew. Leaving Patterdale the road is undulating, and the morning air was crisp and fresh. The top of the pass was only five miles from our accomodation. However, in the Lake District it's more about height climbed than distance...

The ascent began gently once I was past Brothers Water. I passed the fells we had walked the day before. "Baa" the occasional sheep, the roads were deserted. As the climb began I dropped down to the smaller chainring and settled in for a long climb. I had seen no cars for the first four miles.

The road twists & turns its way up the pass. I have never before used the biggest gear on my cassette but I was to become quite familiar with it on this ride. About halfway up the ascent I paused for breath and a gulp of water. Feeling a lot fresher I started off again. But only for another couple of hundred yards. Second breather done with, I set off. Again only another few hundred yards before I came to a stop. I started walking. I walked about another hundred yards before I heard a car labouring up the hill behind me. This prompted me to get back on the bike - yup - for another couple of hundred yards. 

As you near the top, some standing stones are visible to the right. I did another 100yd walk but got back on the bike for the final ascent, dropping gently down to the Kirkstone Inn.

After a five minute breather I began the descent. I had seen videos of cyclists doing this at 50mph - but I have to admit that with a 1 in 4 gradient, and dewy roads, I clung to the brakes like a wailing wossie. 

I alternated front & rear brakes to give them a chance to cool off somewhat, and after the steepest descent was over my confidence grew, and I let the bike carry me down with minimal braking. My computer had packed up for some reason though.

Arriving back to my still sleepy family I was really pleased to have finally ridden up (and down) (most of) the Kirkstone Pass. 

In the days to come, I saw many other riders trying their luck. One in full road gear walking sections like me, others on traditional touring bikes making their way up. A group of three mountain bikers were absolutely storming up it - in fact the front rider looked rather like that Cavendish chappy...


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Apr 2012)

Well done that man  Even your bike looks knackered leaning against that gate


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2012)

You've come up the steepest side there as well, so well done, it's a fabulous pass too.


----------



## PpPete (7 Apr 2012)

50 mph on the descent would be seriously scary - 'cos most cars are only doing 30 - 35, and it's a tadge narrow for overtaking. 
I got a decent clear run at it once last summer, gap in the descending traffic and not much coming up, but 35 - 39 (GPS says I never hit 40) was quite fast enough thank you.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Apr 2012)

Thanks - there was hardly any traffic when I did it, so the only excuse I have is consideration for the loved ones I would leave behind were I to wipeout at 45mph or above... 

And I did have to brake hard to miss a sheep by the Sykes campsite on the way back down... stupid animal !


----------



## Fubar (8 Apr 2012)

Well done that man! Driven up there before, never considered cycling it but would be good to do that one day - I have to say 50 mph on a bike would terrify me!


----------

